# Paris Hilton (Pink Bikini Top, Mini Skirt) - Carling Weekend Festival 2003 x7



## Tokko (5 Juni 2008)

.




*Netzfundstücke




 

 



 

 

 

 

​



Viel Spaß.


.
*​


----------



## Sandy81 (6 Juni 2008)

Mir fällt gerade die Song-Zeile ein: "You sexy thing"!






Sooo eine süße und sexy Frau, und sie verschwendet sich an so einen komischen Kerl... tse tse tse *kopfschüttel*

Trotzdem natürlich DANKÖÖÖ für die sexy Bilder von Paris, Tokko!


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Feb. 2010)

So sieht sie absolut spitze aus!
Was ist nur mit den guten alten Zeiten passiert?


----------



## Punisher (6 Jan. 2011)

sie ist der pure Sex


----------

